# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox تحديثات :  Cyclone Box Firmware v01.83 Released

## 4gsmmaroc

Hi, new firmware is uploaded to server, no need download nothing, just upgrade your box by "box maintenance"  :Smile:  
Added two world's first MEPs: 
MEP-09917-003
MEP-46976-002 
Enjoy Cyclonebox,
more to come,
Cyclonebox Team

----------


## yassin55

مشكور يا رايع مجهود مقدر

----------

